

Telecommuting is No Panacea - listrophy
http://www.namingthingsishard.com/2011/04/20/telecommuting-is-no-panacea.html

======
wladimir
It's not a panacea (do panaceas exist at all? every change has upsides and
downsides), but I'm pretty sure it is where things are going.

